
Adobe Flash Vulnerabilities Make Up 8 of the Top Security Exploits - werencole
http://arc.applause.com/2015/11/10/popular-flash-vulnerabilities-in-exploit-kits/
======
werencole
We all know Flash is insecure. But the breadth is a bit surprising.

